
The US Needs a Cybersecurity Civilian Corps - dvanwag
https://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2018/10/us-needs-cybersecurity-civilian-corps/152311/
======
3chelon
I've been thinking this for years. I have no idea where the western powers are
going to find the number of skilled hackers they'll need to counter the state-
run threats coming from China and Russia.

Unfortunately in the free market, the most skilled will aspire for the perfect
balance of high pay and relaxed/flexible workplace. Neither of these would
seem to be a good match for military/intelligence service jobs, with their
"yessirs" and suits, so it seems to me the governments have a crisis on their
hands.

The OP talks about volunteer services, which has crossed my mind also, because
it would probably work in a national emergency situation, but by then it's
almost certainly too late. The people with the required skills are going to be
the slowest to get all patriotic. Not that they wouldn't, or couldn't, it's
just that they're not likely to be the nationalistic type so it would take
longer before they were convinced of the threat. And then by the time they'd
been screened it may be too late.

The best analogue to this is Bletchley Park in Britain in WWII. And in that
situation the country was already at war, so the best minds for the job could
be pretty much told what to do (or else be sent to the front line). And even
then, the people were by all accounts pretty difficult to manage.

~~~
dvanwag
Just curious, do you think enough subject matter experts (e.g. Data
Scientists, AI researches) would volunteer in the event of a national
emergency or is patriotism not a viable motivator as the authors suggest?

